# July 4th MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Happy* *4th* *of* *July!!!!*

*Bold = c-band in the clear Red Sox, Astros, Devil Rays, Orioles & Royals feeds.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI Indians, Tigers, Marlins, D-Backs, Mariners, Braves, Rangers, Angels & A's feeds.* 
*Red = Superstation Mets & Cubs feeds.*
*Chocolate = ESPN/ESPN 2 feeds.*

*1:05 PM ET* 
Blue Jays @ Red Sox *(WFXT)* & *ESPN 2 Alternate*
Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 754)* @ Yankees (WCBS/WCBS-DT) & *ESPN2*

*1:15 PM ET*
Brewers (No TV) @ Reds (No TV)

*3:05 PM ET*
Expos (No TV) @ Phillies (CSN Philadelphia)

*4:05 PM ET*
Astros *(KNWS)* @ Pirates (No TV) & *ESPN2*

*6:05 PM ET*
Mets *(WPIX)* @ Marlins *(FSN Florida & EI 756)*
Giants (FSN Bay Area) @ D'Backs *(FSN Arizona & EI 757)* & *ESPN*

*6:10 PM ET*
Dodgers (KCOP) @ Cardinals (No TV) & *ESPN Alternate*

*6:35 PM ET*
Twins (No TV) @ Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 758)* & *ESPN 2 Alternate*

*7:05 PM ET*
Cubs (WGN/*WGNSat*) @ Braves *(Turner South & EI 759)* & *ESPN2*
Tigers (FSN Detroit) @ White Sox *(FSN Chicago & EI 755)*

*8:05 PM ET*
Devil Rays *(WMOR)* @ Rangers *(FSN Southwest & EI 760)*

*9:05 PM ET*
Orioles *(WNUV/WBDC)* @ Angels *(FSN West & EI 761)* & *ESPN*

*9:35 PM ET*
Royals *(KCWE)* @ Athletics *(FSN Bay Area & EI 762)* & *ESPN Alternate*


----------

